# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  database files move?????

## db2dba

Hi,
Please tell me what i need to do for moving all database files or tablespaces files from one pathe to another...

like...
if my all database files exist on /pawan/

and i want to move in /pawan1/

then what procedure required 
whats action plan 
please send me reply ASAP....

Thanks & Regards
Pawan

----------


## db2dba

atleast show me way ?????anyone there?

----------


## Rockwood

Try this link for usage of the db2relocatedb command:

http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoce...c/r0004500.htm

----------


## bulump

> Try this link for usage of the db2relocatedb command:
> 
> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoce...c/r0004500.htm


interesting

GOOD FIND!!

----------

